
T: A Dialect of Lisp (1982) [pdf] - tosh
http://people.csail.mit.edu/riastradh/t/adams82t.pdf
======
lionsdan
Some history as recounted by Olin Shivers

[http://www.paulgraham.com/thist.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/thist.html)

